# CSCA Sept 12-13 Casting tournament!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

What – Carolina Surfcasters Association (CSCA) Casting Tournament!!
When - Sept 12-13 2015 Casting starts around 9:00 each day
Where - Morgans Corner Truck and Tractor Pull 
970 US HWY 158, Elizabeth City NC (google for directions)

Based on the success we had last spring at Fort Monroe VA we are holding the September 2015 Near Elizabeth City NC. Within an hour or so of Nags Head, VA Beach, Hampton and other surf fishing hotspots.

The MAIN EVENT will be the 8oz category. Earn the bragging rights. ALL YOU BIG HITTING DRUM FISHERMEN / WOMEN come on out. Show us all just how far you can throw that heaver!!! 

All CSCA rules apply with the following additional rules for the 8 oz class;
1. Drum fishing (Heaver) rods to be used. No limit on length.
2. High reel position.
3. Reel- minimum size 6500/656/Daiwa 20 size. Needs to hold at least 275 yards of .35mm line.
4. Line - high vis mono, a minimum diameter of .35mm.
5. Shockleader - High vis mono, minimum diameter of .75mm.
6. Casting style - Either a "Hatteras" style beach cast OR a lay back style groundcast not to exceed 220 degrees of rod arc from start of powerstroke to center target line. NO PENDULUM OR FULL TOURNAMENT (270 degree) GROUNDCASTS. 
7. Sinkers to be provided by the CSCA.

All caster are welcome. Standard CSCA 100-125-150-175 gram divisions will also be thrown. COME ON OUT AND CAST WITH US!!!

For more info contact me via FB or call;
Tommy Farmer – 910-540-1668


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bump


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Tommy, I'd be interested in attending a "workshop" some weekend with enough lead time notice.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Big,

I do seminars when there are enough participants to cover my travel expenses and fee. I do private lessons down in the Wilmington NC area with rates based on the number of students and length of lesson.

Yesterday I took a novice surf caster student from an initial cast of 220 feet with his 11' spinning rod to a final cast distance of 429' with one of my rods and reels. It was his first time ever throwing a baitcaster but we worked through the basics and before long he was bombing away.

Your results may vary.... 

Tommy


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm through Hampstead quite a bit and one of my colleagues lives there as well as several friends. Not to mention that Jebbys has the best burgers so I try to stop there when I am Eating that kind of food. I fish the JR in Topsail regularly and have a great many friends there as also. 

What I am looking for is better accuracy, and consistency; distance will surely come after that. My casting and golf swing have quite a bit in common. My body changes because of my diet and weight training and then my swing changes. Critiques and a little coaching may be the ticket .. I have top notch equipment so I'm good on that front. I'm not really interested in completion casting so a beach and or pier setting is more to my liking.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

What wad the winning distance?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I see my little buddy KJ won a rod from Tommy.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Ryan 593.5'


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

bronzbck1 said:


> Ryan 593.5'


White?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nope


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Probably Lambert. That guy can throw.
Travis can cast too.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

yep, Ryan Lambert, his last cast of the day


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I normally teach in a field either in Hampstead or at the airport in Wilmington. I prefer this because it allows us to measure progress made.

I will have some time available over the next few weeks then life gets very busy through the fall.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yep, Ryan Lambert won the 8oz Championship with a last cast monumental 593.5 foot bomb. There were a few longer casts with standard (100, 125,150, 175) tournament sinkers but Ryan established himself as the CSCA 2015 8oz Champion. 

Ryan and Angel V battled hard on Saturday with Angel edging him out by a few feet at 591'. The conditions on Sunday were not as good as we fought a crosswind all day. On the last couple of rounds the cross wind came around a little more to our backs and Ryan took full advantage on the last cast.

It was a lot of fun with new blood. I think I see the future of USA distance casting in you guys... 

Tommy


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

Good Morning,

Might I ask which cast technique Ryan used to reach 593.5 feet for the win?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Ryan was using a "hatteras" style cast and a 8oz sinker.

Tommy


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Tommy said:


> Ryan was using a "hatteras" style cast and a 8oz sinker.
> 
> Tommy


Rod and reel?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

He was using a Century rod of some description and a fishing reel. I think it was one of the new Truth reels.

Tommy


----------

